# Alex Alx 330 spokes



## zach (Jul 4, 2005)

My 04 allez elite came with theese wheels and I've been breaking spokes on a regular basis, has any one else had this problem?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

zach said:


> My 04 allez elite came with theese wheels and I've been breaking spokes on a regular basis, has any one else had this problem?


I have the Alex Alx 330's on my Allez Elite (2004) and have had great luck with them. My set seems to be tough. No issues at this point.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I popped spokes and cracked the rear hub on a 330. Replaced those crap wheels with Mavic Open Pros and have had no problems.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Alex 330's starting to have issues!*

Today I rode a huge 3 hour ride and kept hearing this noise in the back of my rear wheel. I had no idea what was causing it. So I took it in to my LBS to have them look at it. It kept making a clicking noise. As far as I'm concerned I really hope Alex will warranty the wheelset and give me a new set of wheels. My LBS say's their probably upgrade them for me to something stronger and better. I'll have to wait and see. I'm going to buy a pair of Mavic Cosmos for my ride and not have to worry about these Alex 330's. I hear Mavic Cosmos are great wheels. Any word about the Mavics would be helpful and thanks.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Alex 330 going back!*

Sent rear wheel back to Alex today. It's being replaced with a new rear wheel. Man this sucks not being able to ride. I guess I'll just get on my MTN bike. Peace.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Bought Campagnolo Protons..all is good now*

Rushfan & Zach thanks for the insight on Alex Rims. I just bought a new wheelset. I bought some Campagnolo Protons at a great deal and I know I'll be way more happier with this set then the Alex 330's. Those Alex rims left a bad taste in my mouth. Now with my Campagnolo Protons on the way I'm sure I won't have to worry to much about those wheels. They get great reviews here. Once reason I bought them. I was almost going to get the Mavic Opens but I thought this through and just wanted to stay Campy.

Now my Specialized Allez is almost complete. The entire bike is Campagnolo expect the BB and the Cranks. Otherwise it should weigh in around about 18.5 lbs with a new wheelset. Peace and thanks! Ride lots!


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Wicked2006 said:


> Rushfan & Zach thanks for the insight on Alex Rims. I just bought a new wheelset. I bought some Campagnolo Protons at a great deal and I know I'll be way more happier with this set then the Alex 330's. Those Alex rims left a bad taste in my mouth. Now with my Campagnolo Protons on the way I'm sure I won't have to worry to much about those wheels. They get great reviews here. Once reason I bought them. I was almost going to get the Mavic Opens but I thought this through and just wanted to stay Campy.
> 
> Now my Specialized Allez is almost complete. The entire bike is Campagnolo expect the BB and the Cranks. Otherwise it should weigh in around about 18.5 lbs with a new wheelset. Peace and thanks! Ride lots!


The Cosmos are basically the same as the Open Pros I have, except with Mavic hubs. Sounds like the Campy wheels will work fine for you....


----------



## amishspin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Exact same problem*

Wicked, I had the exact same issue with the Alex 330's on my 2004 Allez Elite. I had no idea what the noise was, so I took it to the LBS where I bought the bike. They checked it out and ended up getting a warranty replacement for the wheels (it had been about 10 months since I bought the bike). Two weeks later, I'm hearing the SAME noise again. I take the bike back, and until they rode it for themselves, the guys at the LBS thought I was crazy. The wheel was operating fine, but was making this clicking noise. This time they told Specialized that they want to put different brand of wheels on for me, since we didn't want strike three with the Alex 330's. They put a different set, and no noise since. Good service from the LBS and good support from Specialized. If your bike is past warranty I wonder how far you'll get.





Wicked2006 said:


> Today I rode a huge 3 hour ride and kept hearing this noise in the back of my rear wheel. I had no idea what was causing it. So I took it in to my LBS to have them look at it. It kept making a clicking noise. As far as I'm concerned I really hope Alex will warranty the wheelset and give me a new set of wheels. My LBS say's their probably upgrade them for me to something stronger and better. I'll have to wait and see. I'm going to buy a pair of Mavic Cosmos for my ride and not have to worry about these Alex 330's. I hear Mavic Cosmos are great wheels. Any word about the Mavics would be helpful and thanks.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*No More Alex 330's*

I'm now riding Campagnolo Protons. I still have the (Alex wheels), but they are just for back up and training wheels for my trainer. My everyday wheelset is my Campagnolo's. 

It's nice to see that your LBS and Specialized hooked you up with a better wheelset. Peace.


----------



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

"Now my Specialized Allez is almost complete. The entire bike is Campagnolo expect the BB and the Cranks. Otherwise it should weigh in around about 18.5 lbs with a new wheelset. Peace and thanks! Ride lots!"


Was your bike Shimano before ?

Can you mix campy deraillers with a Shimano type BB and Crank?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

gorocketgo said:


> "Now my Specialized Allez is almost complete. The entire bike is Campagnolo expect the BB and the Cranks. Otherwise it should weigh in around about 18.5 lbs with a new wheelset. Peace and thanks! Ride lots!"
> 
> Was your bike Shimano before ?
> 
> Can you mix campy deraillers with a Shimano type BB and Crank?


Actually I bought the frame from one my good friends and basically build it up to 2005 Campagnolo Chorus-10 gruppo. The only thing on the bike that's not Campy is my crankset and BB. FSA cranks and FSA BB. The frame is just temporary til I find me a carbon frame I can swap out with the Chorus gruppo. Maybe next season.

For Shimano type BB and crankset can it be mixed? I've seen it done but never tried it. Check with your LBS to see what they have to say. I just like my Campagnolo stuff alot. Nothing against Shimano at all. Been using Campy for years now and no reason to change. Peace!


----------



## zach (Jul 4, 2005)

My spokes have not broken for awhile but I do get that noise which drives me nuts. I'm just going to swap them for some mavics.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

zach said:


> My spokes have not broken for awhile but I do get that noise which drives me nuts. I'm just going to swap them for some mavics.


Just get a new set of wheels and be done with Alex wheels. I mean they sent me a new rear wheel which is a Alex 320. It'll be my backup wheel to my Campagnolo Protons. I'm not sure I'll ever have to make any changes to my wheels until I upgrade to Campy Eurus next season. Goodluck on getting a new wheelset. Mavic makes great wheels. Peace!


----------



## ruger9 (Feb 5, 2004)

I was having a "pinging/clicking" noise from my rear Alex 330. The rim was true, no loose spokes. It had been awhile since I had given her a bath, tho. Long story short: I washed the bike, and lubed (Tri-Flow) all the spoke nipples, as well as WHERE THE SPOKES CONTACT EACH OTHER. Sounds weird, but I think road grime got in between the spokes where they cross, and was causing the noise.


----------

